# • swell.gr • Citroen C4 VTS Modesta Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

An old client of Swell Detail Store, who has been into detailing for a
long time, had gradually neglected his frenchie due to time and space
constrains.
During our conversations he mentioned that he was looking for a
durable coating that would not only protect his beauty and also boost
its looks.
When i mentioned Modesta BC-03 he thought it for a couple of seconds
and booked an appointment for correction and protection.

From a distance everything seemed fine and good...


















but getting closer, the marks from Bird droppings and waterless washes were evident


















































































Paint readings and clay.


































This clay part has been used only on one panel and provides a great
reference of the atmoshere in Athens!









Some 50-50 shots and some before-after shots:


































































After finishing it was time for some peripherals.
The windows were cleaned with Nanolex Glass Polish and the windshield was shield with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.
Tyres were dressed with Zaino Z16 and all trims with Αυtofinesse Revive.
Wheel wells were dressed with FK#108.
The exhaust tips were cleaned with Britemax twins

Final step was the protection with Glass Coating .
All surfafaces had to complete free from compound oils and they were
wiped once with IPA and twice with Nanolex Paint Cleaner Premium (just
to be on the safe side) .
Afterwards Modesta BC-03 was applied....


























The applicators and towels used during the application and buffing
were useless after a couple of hours as the coating hardened and could
not be removed. Modesta BC-03 started building up its reputation and
prooving it's characteristics.

Final Pics







































































































































































































Thank you for reading onother work of mine.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always Mike..looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike nice correction and finish as always , one very happy C4 customer i bet


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Great work Mike... This product seems to be a super shine & protect booster!!
My SMax need it also!!! So please arrange an appointment with the Shine Doctor!!! Swell


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results... Always love a swell write up :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic gloss Mike and super protection! :thumb:
Modesta looks superb on the frenchie!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Well done Mike..now both the owner and sheep must be happy


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Gd wrk  :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm the happy owner of this frenchie and so far i'm blown away from the result and coating's behaviour in water repellency. 
As usual mike did an exceptional work.


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Top work 
Reserve my goods mate


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning finish and clarity Mike.. 
Lovely work once more..


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Sheeting after two washes


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's got a awesome shine, good work:thumb:


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

nice work dude


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Great work Mike:argie::argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another great job Mike :thumb:

Mario


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

Great job :thumb:
Where can i buy the Modesta BC-03?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing , great job mate !


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

A gloss overview after the last wash :detailer:


----------

